

Eric Holder's Letter to Rand Paul on Authority to Target U.S. Citizens w/ Drones - espeed
http://www.mediaite.com/online/eric-holder-sent-letter-to-rand-paul-on-obamas-authority-to-target-u-s-citizens-with-drones-the-answer-is-no/

======
tawgx
You've got to hand it to Holder. Answering a 13 hour filibuster with a 2
sentence letter - that shows some class.

~~~
n3rdy
I wonder if the tooth fairy will pay Rand more than minimum wage for pulling
those teeth.

